# Hip Dysplasia



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I think my pup Smokey may have hip dysplasia. I noticed yesterday that when he runs, his back legs stay kind of close together and hops like a bunny. He's 4 months old, and was wondering if anyone could let me know what they think about it and/or if I'm being paranoid, here's a video clip. I'll try and get some better footage/angles by this weekend.



Thanks for any input.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

No matter what get it checked out at the vet SOON. That's the first thing.
Then get him fixed if he does have it. Notify your breeder immediately,it is genetic disorder and he/she needs to have his dogs tested to find out which one has it so he/she can spay or neuter the dog that is carrying it.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to ask the vet to check him out tomorrow when I take him for his ear follow up.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, man. I didn't watch the vid. (dial up) But all mine have hopped like rabbits when they are chasing something. Does he limp at all?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

No limping, and it is when he's chasing after something or someone but he does hop with his front legs, it's just his hind legs.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The only way to know for sure is by x-rays.

Many pups move funky while maturing. However, one that does a lot of bunny hopping usually has a funky rear assembly whether it be the structure alone or possibly HD. 

Best of luck at the vet


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope your little guy is alright. I know that Chalice does her bunny hopping all around the yard when she is chasing after her ball or being naughty and chasing the ducks .

Please let us know what the vet said.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*hip dysplagia questionable*

You can have a PENN-hip done by 16 weeks <www.pennhip.org> to verify it On this website they have a place where you can look for a vet that does it and read all about the test too. Good luck. I found out about that test here on this site too by the way.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hun cancel your appointment with your main vet. Most vets know nothing about HD like a specialist does. You need to find a PenHip Cert Vet. You can have the hips xrayed and sent off for Penn State for eval.

Here is a few vets in California .. you will need to look for the one that is close to you.

SOHEIL SHAHHOSSEINI
ALISO VIEJO PET CLINIC
22912 PACIFIC PARK DRIVE, SUITE E
ALISO VIEJO, CA 92656
Phone: 949-916-7387
Fax: 949-916-1593

REID SHUFER
ALTA RANCHO PET AND BIRD HOSPITAL
8677 19TH ST.
ALTA LOMA, CA 91701
Phone: 909-980-3575
Fax: 909-948-5167
Internet: http://www.altaranchopet.com/

STEPHEN KLAUSE
ARCADIA SMALL ANIMAL HOSPITAL
311 N. SANTA ANITA AVE
ARCADIA, CA 91066-1270
Phone: 626-447-2244

J. PAT SEVEDGE
VCA LAKESIDE ANIMAL HOSPITAL
PO BOX 1648, 42160 N. SHORE DRIVE
BIG BEAR CITY, CA 92315
Phone: 909-866-2021
Fax: 909-866-5885

THOMAS J. TALBOT
BISHOP VETERINARY HOSPITAL INC
1650 N. SIERRA HWY
BISHOP, CA 93514
Phone: 760-873-5801
Fax: 760-873-4311

R. MICHAEL SEVIER
TOWN & COUNTRY ANIMAL HOSPITAL
4055 BONITA RD
BONITA, CA 91902
Phone: 619-479-3311

MONICA LAFLIN
CARDIFF ANIMAL HOSPITAL
2159 SAN ELIJO AVE
CARDIFF BY THE SEA, CA 92007
Phone: 760-436-3215
Fax: 760-436-4126

ZORAN DJORDJEVICH
MOHNACKY ANIMAL HOSPITAL
2505 SOUTH VISTA WAY
CARLSBAD, CA 92008
Phone: 760-729-3330
Fax: 760-729-7032

LENORE MOHAMMADIAN
CALIFORNIA VETERINARY SPECIALISTS
2310 FARADAY AVE
CARLSBAD, CA 92008
Phone: 760-431-2273
Fax: 760-431-1084

JIM PALENSCAR
CARLSBAD ANIMAL HOSPITAL
20739 STATE ST
CARLSBAD, CA 92008
Phone: 760-729-4431
Fax: 760-729-5052

ERIC WEIGAND
CLAREMONT VETERINARY HOSPITAL
1324 N. CLAREMONT BLVD
CLAREMONT, CA 91711
Phone: 909-621-0900
Fax: 909-624-9684

BRUCE SHELDON BARRETT
AACACIA ANIMAL HOSPITAL
939 WEST 6TH ST
CORONA, CA 92882
Phone: 951-371-1002
Fax: 951-734-0926

KARAMBIR BHULLAR
AACACIA ANIMAL HOSPITAL
939 WEST 6TH ST
CORONA, CA 92882
Phone: 951-371-1002
Fax: 951-734-0926

GERALD CITEK
NORWALK PET CARE CLINIC
9640 FIRESTONE BLVD.
DOWNEY, CA 90241-5508
Phone: 562-863-3366
Fax: 562-862-7383

NANCY HAMPEL
ANIMAL MEDICAL CENTER
600 BROADWAY
EL CAJON, CA 92021
Phone: 619-444-4246
Fax: 619-444-4282

CRAIG SATOW
EL CENTRO ANIMAL CLINIC
298 W. MAIN ST
EL CENTRO, CA 92243
Phone: 760-352-4222
Fax: 760-353-6451

FENG-YI HSIEH
EL MONTE DOG & CAT HOSPITAL
10158 E. GARVEY AVENUE
EL MONTE, CA 91733
Phone: 626-443-9461
Fax: 626-443-4627

YUCHI HUANG
EL MONTE DOG AND CAT HOSPITAL
10158 EAST GARVEY AVE
EL MONTE, CA 91733
Phone: 626-443-9461
Fax: 626-443-4627

SHEI-WEN B. LEE
EL MONTE DOG AND CAT HOSPITAL
10158 E. GARVEY AVE
EL MONTE, CA 91733
Phone: 626-443-9461
Fax: 626-443-4627

SHIH-CHUEH WANG
EL MONTE DOG & CAT HOSPITAL
10158 EAST GARVEY
EL MONTE, CA 91733
Phone: 626-443-9461
Fax: 626-443-4627

DIANA JONES
VETSURG
1843 AUTUMN PLACE
ENCINITAS, CA 92024
Phone: 760-213-7824

TANYA ADAMS
ACACIA ANIMAL HEALTH CENTER
655 W. CITRICADO PKY
ESCONDIDO, CA 92025
Phone: 760-745-8115

ROBERT L. ROOKS
VCA ALL-CARE ANIMAL REFERRAL CENTER
18440 AMISTAD, SUITE E
FOUNTAIN VALLEY, CA 92708
Phone: 714-963-0909
Fax: 714-962-1905

YUCHI HUANG
ELWOOD ANIMAL CLINIC
901 EAST ROUTE 66
GLENDORA, CA 91740
Phone: 626-914-5671
Fax: 626-963-9673

SHEI-WEN B. LEE
ELWOOD ANIMAL CLINIC
901-A E. RTE 66
GLENDORA, CA 91740
Phone: 626-914-5671
Fax: 626-963-9673

JOSEPH F. DALO, JR
LA CONCEPCION ANIMAL HOSPITAL
7126 HOLLISTER AVE
GOLETA, CA 93117
Phone: 805-685-4513
Fax: 805-562-1244

CHERI BEDNARCK
GROSSMONT ANIMAL HOSPITAL
8274 PARKWAY DR, SUITE 106
LA MESA, CA 91942
Phone: 619-697-0082
Fax: 619-697-7277

MARVIN HELPHREY
RANCHO VILLAGE VETERINARY
3647 AVOCADO BLVD
LA MESA, CA 91941-7337
Phone: 619-670-6278
Fax: 619-670-6298

HOWARD R. FISCHER
ADVANCED VETERINARY CARE CENTER
15926 HAWTHORNE BLVD.
LAWNDALE, CA 90260
Phone: 310-542-8018
Fax: 310-542-8048

DAVID ROOS
ADOBE ANIMAL HOSPITAL
396 FIRST ST
LOS ALTOS, CA 94022
Phone: 650-948-9661
Fax: 650-948-1465

ALONZO EDMISTON
PLAZA BOULEVARD PET HOSPITAL
2415 E. PLAZA BOULEVARD
NATIONAL CITY, CA 91950
Phone: 619-267-8200
Fax: 619-267-7357

MATT LEARA
MISSION ANIMAL HOSPITAL
3308 MISSION AVE
OCEANSIDE, CA 92054
Phone: 760-433-3763
Fax: 760-433-3138

JIM PALENSCAR
PACIFIC ANIMAL HOSPITAL
2801 OCEANSIDE BLVD
OCEANSIDE, CA 92054
Phone: 760-757-2442
Fax: 760-757-0229

DANA BLEIFER
ROSE CITY VETERINARY HOSPITAL
2695 E. FOOTHILL BLVD
PASADENA, CA 91107
Phone: 626-796-8387
Fax: 626-796-9251

RUPINDER SINGH GORAYA
PILO RIVERA ANIMAL HOSPITAL
9221 SLAUSON AVE
PILO RIVERA, CA 90660
Phone: 562-949-2494
Fax: 562-949-8303

KEVIN CAYLOR
ALL PETS VETERINARY HOSPITAL
28326 S. WESTERN AVE
RANCHO PALOS VERDES, CA 90275-1434
Phone: 310-547-2784
Fax: 310-547-5312

CATHERINE CHENG
ALL PETS VETERINARY HOSPITAL
28326 SOUTHWESTERN AVE
RANCHO PALOS VERDES, CA 90275
Phone: 310-547-2784
Fax: 310-579-5312

EDGAR M. CHURCH
VILLAGE PET CLINIC
201 PALAS VERDES BLVD.
REDONDO BEACH, CA 90277
Phone: 310-375-6811
Fax: 310-791-0148

CHARISSE DAVIDSON
PASADENA VETERINARY SPECIALISTS
DEPT. OF SURGERY
1412 HUNTINGTON DR
S. PASADENA, CA 91030
Phone: 626-403-6824
Fax: 626-403-6814

BARBARA DARNELL
SHELTER ISLAND VETERINARY HOSPITAL
1270 SCOTT STREET
SAN DIEGO, CA 92106
Phone: 619-222-0597
Fax: 619-222-1349

DEAN GAHRING
SAN CARLOS VETERINARY HOSPITAL
8618 LAKE MURRAY BLVD.
SAN DIEGO, CA 92119
Phone: 619-460-3100
Fax: 619-698-3335

JOSHUA JACKSON
VETERINARY SPECIALTY HOSPITAL
10435 SORRENTO VALLEY ROAD
SAN DIEGO , CA 92121
Phone: 858-875-7500
Fax: 858-875-7525
Internet: www.vshd.com

BENITA KEISS
PACIFIC BEACH VETERINARY CLINIC
1362 GARNET AVE
SAN DIEGO, CA 92109
Phone: 858-272-6255
Fax: 858-270-5160

TIMOTHY LENEHAN
VETERINARY SURGICAL SPECIALISTS
5610 KEARNY MESA RD, SUITE B
SAN DIEGO, CA 92111
Phone: 858-560-8006
Fax: 858-560-0206

CRAIG MARVIL
KEARNY MESA VETERINARY CENTER
7677 RONSON RD, STE 100
SAN DIEGO, CA 92111
Phone: 858-279-3000
Fax: 858-278-3581

FRED S. PIKE
VETERINARY SPECIALTY HOSPITAL
10435 SORRENTO VALLEY ROAD
SAN DIEGO, CA 92121
Phone: 858-875-7500
Fax: 858-875-7525
Internet: www.vshsd.com

GUY TARVIN
VETERINARY SURGICAL SPECIALISTS
5610 KEARNY MESA RD. SUITE B
SAN DIEGO, CA 92111
Phone: 858-560-8006
Fax: 858-560-0206

JACK MANNIX
SAN JUAN ANIMAL HOSPITAL
32391 SAN JUAN CREEK ROAD
SAN JUAN CAPISTRANO, CA 92675
Phone: 949-493-1147
Fax: 949-493-8875

BARRY NEICHIN
ABC VETERINARY HOSPITAL
330 RANCHEROS DRIVE #102
SAN MARCOS, CA 92069
Phone: 760-471-4950
Fax: 760-471-0515

DIANE CRAIG
VETERINARY SURGICAL SPECIALISTS
2965 EDINGER AVE.
TUSTIN, CA 92780
Phone: 949-936-0055
Fax: 949-936-0062

RONALD BEELEY
CENTRAL VETERINARY GROUP
281 NORTH CENTRAL AVE
UPLAND, CA 91786
Phone: 909-981-2855
Fax: 909-985-9398

KENNETH BRUECKER
VETERINARY MEDICAL AND SURGICAL GROUP
2199 SPERRY AVENUE
VENTURA, CA 93003
Phone: 805-339-2290
Fax: 805-339-2291

NICOLE QUINN
BUENA ANIMAL HOSPITAL
3986 E. MAIN STREET
VENTURA, CA 93003
Phone: 805-642-2191
Fax: 805-642-2455

JOHN ABELLA
ALOHA ANIMAL HOSPITAL
2020 E. VISTA WAY
VISTA, CA 92084-3321
Phone: 760-724-8313
Fax: 760-724-1096

IGNACIO LAMBARRI
VISTA VETERINARY HOSPITAL
1139 S. SANTA FE
VISTA, CA 92083
Phone: 760-726-1234
Fax: 760-726-7409

TIMOTHY KRASNANSKY
BERRYESSA VETERINARY SERVICES
184 E. GRANT
WINTERS, CA 95694
Phone: 530-795-6090

DANA BLEIFER
WARNER CENTER PET CLINIC
20930 VICTORY BLVD.
WOODLAND HILLS, CA 91367
Phone: 818-710-8528
Fax: 818-710-9312

PennHip Official Site

PennHip can be done on a 4 month old dog. They prefer to start at 9 months but it can be done. To show is HD is present. Also you must understand puppies will bunny hop and can converge the rear movement. Your video shows nothing, it is to small and you are not showing the rear at all.

I wish you the best

Deb


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> PennHip Official Site
> 
> PennHip can be done on a 4 month old dog. They prefer to start at 9 months but it can be done. To show is HD is present. Also you must understand puppies will bunny hop and can converge the rear movement. Your video shows nothing, it is to small and you are not showing the rear at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and I will wait til he's 9 months and try one of the places you listed. Now that I've started walking him I noticed that he walks pretty normal. Thanks again.


----------



## johnbush4 (May 27, 2008)

*nice article*

wow, i likeyour , articlevery much。


----------

